

Adblock and Collective Punishment - skman
http://thetypist.com/566/evleaks-retires-adblock-blacklist/

======
alexanderss
Like most tech-savvy AdBlock users that this post references, I whitelist all
sites I want to support (if those sites have chosen display ads as their
preferred source of revenue). I can't imagine a web without AdBlock because I
believe no one should be forced to view ads... and Google, Mozilla and Apple
seem to agree with me.

